# Primary teacher wanting to move to New York, visa help!



## Jools87 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi

I'm a Primary Teacher and looking to move to New York to teach but need some advice on where to even begin! 

I have passed my NQT (newly qualified teacher) year and also completed a Masters in Education along with 3 years teaching experience. 

Do I need to apply for a working visa and then a New York teaching licence? Or other way? And is it best to try and get sponsored by a school or just apply as you would in the UK for jobs? Lots of conflicting advice when I've google searched! 

Slight problem as I have a criminal record from 5 years ago for drink driving (stupid I know) which hasn't been a problem in England but am I right in thinking this will cause problems in getting visas etc? 

Thanks in advance!

Jools


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Jools87 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a Primary Teacher and looking to move to New York to teach but need some advice on where to even begin!
> 
> ...


I'm from NY, and I can tell you that the job prospect for teachers doesn't look too well. Fact is, 4,675 were just laid off.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/28/nyregion/28layoffs.html?_r=1

If you want to come into the US, you may have to go another route. We have some people here whom are being sponsored, (from the UK and Australia), but they major in research work. So I know that there are Visa's being handed out. Maybe you can alter your CV, I don't know.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Jools87 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a Primary Teacher and looking to move to New York to teach but need some advice on where to even begin!
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have not done any research. Go through the stickies at the beginning of the Us forum here, use search function as teachers and their accredidation are a regular topic.
To give you the short and dirty - public schools do not sponsor visas and a private school will not sponsor someone with a DUI.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Jools87 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a Primary Teacher and looking to move to New York to teach but need some advice on where to even begin!
> 
> ...



Your only option is to find a sponsor. This will be very difficult since most districts are laying off. When the economy picks up steam again, it will still be hard.....but not verging on the impossible. as it is now. Don't fixate on an area -- it narrows your chances.

A 5-year-old DD shouldn't be much of an issue provided you don't repeat it. With a recent one, you would have been sent to a physician to determine whether you posed a danger to yourself or others because of an addiction. US attitudes to alcohol are different.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Your only option is to find a sponsor. This will be very difficult since most districts are laying off. When the economy picks up steam again, it will still be hard.....but not verging on the impossible. as it is now. Don't fixate on an area -- it narrows your chances.
> 
> A 5-year-old DD shouldn't be much of an issue provided you don't repeat it. With a recent one, you would have been sent to a physician to determine whether you posed a danger to yourself or others because of an addiction. US attitudes to alcohol are different.


US background check and DUI - you better be top of the top of the line. In over eight years I saw one employer waive that issue. In a school - I see no way. If OP does not "confess" to it up front it will rear its ugly head. Chitchat at a BBQ ... Sis in law got on at a private highschool - rent/utilities/decent pay but two PhDs and in NJ.


----------

